# Develop The Correct Golf Swing For Women With Golf Fitness Training



## frankienov

The woman golfer has a myriad of questions on how to develop the correct golf swing as does most any amateur. The questions from woman golfers center on a myriad of topics such as; how to hit the golf ball farther, how to develop a more repeatable golf swing, how do I hit half shots with my wedges, what are good putting drills? The list can go on and on in relation to the woman golfer and how to improve their golf swing. 

An area that is now presenting more and more questions from the woman golfer centers upon golf fitness. Questions such as; what are good golf flexibility exercises, and how can golf fitness exercises help me drive the golf farther? These and many more questions are arising in relation to golf fitness and the woman golfer.

It is well known on the LPGA tour the number of players utilizing golf fitness programs to improve their golf game. Annika Sorrenstam has publicly stated the benefits she has received in her golf game from golf fitness training. One area that always appears to be a concern for the woman golfer is distance. How to hit the golf ball farther and Sorrenstam does hit the ball a long way, and utilizes golf fitness training. A simple connection can be drawn between increased driving distance, women golfers, and golf fitness exercises. The bottom line is this; golf fitness exercises can benefit the distance of drives for the woman golfer.

The questions that need to be answered are how and why. First off an understanding of increased distance, the golf swing, and the woman golfer needs to be addressed. Driving distance is contingent upon clubhead speed. The faster the clubhead is traveling at impact with the golf ball. The golf ball will travel farther, an easily understood concept.

Clubhead speed in the golf swing is contingent upon two components. Component number one is golf swing mechanics. The biomechanics of the golf swing in and of themselves create clubhead speed. It centers upon physics and the coiling/uncoiling of the body during the golf swing. In relation to improving clubhead speed and golf swing mechanics. The more efficient the woman golfer performs the mechanics of the golf swing. A greater amount of energy can be developed and transferred into the golf ball as a result. First and foremost for the woman golfer; the development of efficient golf swing mechanics can improve driving distance.

The second component of increasing clubhead speed is the body. Remember, the body is the implement swinging the golf club. It is the woman’s body executing the biomechanics of the golf swing. In addition it is also the body generating power for the golf swing. Power is the ability of the body to generate the greatest amount of force in a short amount of time. Increase the ability of the body to generate more power within the biomechanics of the golf swing. An increase in clubhead speed can occur. How does the woman golfer increase power outputs of their body? This is where the implementation of golf fitness exercises can be a benefit. Golf fitness exercises can increase the power outputs of the body. Power golf fitness exercises increase the ability of your muscles to develop more force within the golf swing.

How do golf fitness exercise achieve this outcome? Golf fitness exercises develop the body around the golf swing: Very different than ordinary fitness training or aerobic classes. Golf fitness exercises develop the required flexibility, balance, strength, endurance, and power within the body for the golf swing. This allows the body to execute the biomechanics of the golf swing correctly. In addition, golf fitness exercises can improve the swing in areas such as clubhead speed.

This is accomplished with golf fitness exercises training the body in the positions, movements, and physical requirements of the golf swing. This allows for the proper levels of flexibility, balance, endurance, strength, and power to be developed within the body. Improving the capacities of flexibility, balance, strength, endurance, and power can improve the ability of the body to perform the golf swing and increase distance.

To summarize, the questions surrounding women and developing the correct golf swing are many. How to improve the golf swing through golf fitness exercises is one of these questions, and one specific area within this topic is distance. Increasing distance is contingent upon increasing clubhead speed. Improving clubhead speed centers upon golf swing mechanics and the body. Improving the efficiency of the golf swing mechanics will allow a greater transfer of energy into the golf club, thus improving clubhead speed. The second component of distance lies within the body and its ability to generate power. Increasing the power outputs of the body will enhance clubhead speed. Power outputs of the body can be improved through golf fitness exercises. 

These exercises differ than normal gym based exercises in that they develop the body around the swing. This allows for the proper levels of flexibility, balance, strength, endurance, and power to be developed within the golf swing.


----------

